# Magic Jack



## newmar2003 (Apr 6, 2013)

Did not see a specific area to post this so I will start here. I have the upgraded version of Magic Jack where you do not need to plug it into a computer. I have had it for a year and had no problems until now. My wireless phone screen indicates "no line" I have checked all the connections and everything seems fine. Is there any other way to trouble shoot or has my majic jack died?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty, locked up, or lost the network connection. Power cycle the device and/or the router.

I've not used it. But there may be troubleshooting info on their website.


----------

